# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  Психотерапия от наших психотерапевтов. :) Очень важно ваше мнение...

## Ваня :)

Блин! Опять кажется, что ересь напечатал... Ох, уж єта лабильность! Можно удалить...!

----------

